# Squiggles to Wings 6/8



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sunday morning at 4 AM my wife Skylar, my first mate Cody, and I headed out of Mexico Beach and pointed toward the squiggles. As soon as we came out of the canal I knew NOAA had missed the forecast (as usual). Ran out in probably 2-3 foot seas. Skylar and Cody slept the whole way out and left me on lookout! About 15 miles into the trip I hear a thud and something hits my leg. I look around and a flying fish hit me! First time for that to happen to me granted I haven't been at this offshore fishing thing long. 

We get to the squiggles a little after Sunrise and get our spread out. We trolled all morning with no action at all. Came up to some really scatted weedlines with no life on them. Only saw a few flying fish all day. We did pick up one small chicken dolphin about 16" long that kept us from getting skunked. He hit the biggest lure in the spread! We think that we may have had another strike on a wahoo lure but I guess it didn't grab the hook. It sure took some line out real quick unlike hitting some weeds. We aren't sure about that but were thinking positive!

This was our first ever real trolling trip. First time I have used the outriggers on my boat. We learned a lot as far a getting the spread out and setup. Learned that clearing weeds can wear you out in a hurry! All we came back with was the one small dolphin and a big gas bill! Going again this weekend if weather permits! The fishing forecast looks a lot better so maybe will have some better action!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Great attitude! That's a good run from Mexico beach to the squiggles!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes this is a trip in deed.
Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Here are a few pics from the day.
First time we folded out the outriggers on my boat! Actually the first time we've ever used outriggers period









Here is a picture running out sunday morning.









Here is the dolphin that saved us from carrying a skunk on the way back in


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mahi taco! Its all good, every day can't be a boat full! Then you wouldn't get excited about going out next time. Tight lines to ya.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the post. Long way out there in the dark and your blue running led's look great. They are just growing bigger for you until next time.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice boat. It appears u have no shortage of rod holders. That's a good thing!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

DISANTO said:


> Nice boat. It appears u have no shortage of rod holders. That's a good thing!


Thank you we are really enjoying her! I'm working on getting some more storage space to keep things a lot more organized! I've got a big storage box ordered from Florida Marine Plastics that I'll post some pictures of once its done.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ive got a question. I want someone to critique my spread. Ill start on port side and work right

Port Rigger- Black Barts Mahi candy
Long corner on flatline- Jet head from Big Bite offshore (big wahoo lure)
Center way back- Squid chain
Short corner- Black and purple Yozuri Bonita
Starboard rigger- Black barts super pro jet in black and pink

The dolphin hit the super pro jet.

I had ballyhoo ready go if we found a concentration of fish.

We were trolling at 8mph


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Throw the flying fish in the livewell!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Wharf Rat said:


> Throw the flying fish in the livewell!


I did!


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

Will just keep at it and when you finally get the big bite it will all be worth the time spent out there when times were slow. Always remember it never hurts to try something different if what your doing isn't working. Don't you just love scattered weeds. See you this weekend. Jabbo


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

syrupdawg said:


> We were trolling at 8mph


You might want to bump that up a bit. If the lures arent tumbling I would with an all lure spread.


----------



## Wetback (Jun 10, 2014)

Cant make up my mind up .I wan't to make A first Rig Run to the $Beer-Cans and Marlin$ or do what you are doing! If weather gets worse might take the wife King Fishing out of MB and earn some points. Trailering my boat from Mexico Beach Pensacola is going blow. Decisions, Decisions? What would yall do. to early on the rigs ? or just might let roffs tell me where to go?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

if the weather and waves allow offshore, I would be looking at Roffs for where to go. I know that I am going to make it a point to pull a Roffs report prior to my next trip. if weather looks poor, trolling for kings nearshore sounds like a great plan "B".


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

syrupdawg said:


> Ive got a question. I want someone to critique my spread. Ill start on port side and work right
> 
> Port Rigger- Black Barts Mahi candy
> Long corner on flatline- Jet head from Big Bite offshore (big wahoo lure)
> ...


I believe the spread you are pulling will produce fish with a little more speed. Try 8 knots. Also a ilander ballyhoo weighted internally wouldn't hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> I believe the spread you are pulling will produce fish with a little more speed. Try 8 knots. Also a ilander ballyhoo weighted internally wouldn't hurt.:thumbsup:


+1, I always pull some meat


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's always a plus to rig some lures with Ballyhoo. I like your spread.


The short corner should be the most aggressive lure in the spread, It is most likely to be the largest lure in the spread, with lots of splash pushing water and driving with a swimming action. Slant head on the surface or noisy deep diver down below. 

The long corner an active swimming lure is a good choice, a slant head or flat faced lure seems to work best. 

The short outrigger a jet head is always a good choice. I like the Ilander Jet Cruiser or Cruiser rigged with a horse Ballyhoo here. 

The long outrigger a lure with lots of splash, darting and diving. A smaller flat faced or tube jet lure works well here. 

The shotgun is usually the smallest lure in the spread cupped with jet holes, straight running. Putting a daisy chain in front of it adds some flash. Sometimes a small Ilander Tracker in front of a Ballyhoo is a good choice too. 

As far as trolling speed sea conditions are a big factor in determining what it will be, but 8 - 10 knots is a good trolling speed to draw predatory strikes If conditions are flat and the lures are running true you can even bump it up a knot or two Changing speed and lures is always a good idea if there is plenty of bait present but no knock downs. In any case, once you start getting knock downs you may consider loading the spread with more of what is getting hit.


----------



## Deepsea BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Scruggspc said:


> I believe the spread you are pulling will produce fish with a little more speed. Try 8 knots. Also a ilander ballyhoo weighted internally wouldn't hurt.:thumbsup:


Harris,
I'll be home next weekend for a week. Let's go hammer some HOO's. Planning to dive a couple days too. May make an overnight to the Spur. Syurpdog I fish out of MB. Hit me up if your around.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Deepsea BG said:


> Harris,
> I'll be home next weekend for a week. Let's go hammer some HOO's. Planning to dive a couple days too. May make an overnight to the Spur. Syurpdog I fish out of MB. Hit me up if your around.


Roger!


----------

